# Ratzilla went to Sweden?



## David Fertig (Mar 28, 2014)

Tom - didn't know you were such a world traveler! Family Finds 15-Inch 'Ratzilla' In Their Home http://www.aol.com/article/2014/03/28/family-finds-15-inch-ratzilla-in-their-home/20858802/?ncid=webmail6 A family in Sweden found a 15-inch rat, not including the tail, inside their kitchen.

 Sweden's The Local reports the family found the massive rodent under their sink, and after a couple days, it was living under their kitchen table. They stayed out of the room.

 And KXAS mentioned Even the family's cat was afraid of the monster rat. The family ended up calling pest control. The exterminator had to bring special traps to stop the monster rat.

 Believe it or not, though - the trap wasn't the end. According to the Daily Mirror, the rat actually wandered off after the exterminator trapped it. The family said the rat wound up getting stuck under a piece of wood and choking to death.

Fox News spoke with the family. The father said his smallest son "...labeled it a 'Putin rat' ... 'He said it because it had invaded our home -- and therefore it was a 'Putin Rat.'"

 Even though the incident happened about three weeks ago, the family still has to worry about the possibility of a rat invasion because of the cement hole "Ratzilla" created.

 If that monster rat isn't scary enough, a doctor in Europe told the BBC there's evidence that rats can potentially grow to be as large as sheep.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 29, 2014)

David I saw that story too,(Nice play on words!!!!!) [8D] In the old days of the forum (Last Year) this would have had 20 replies by now. I downloaded the image from the story so the forum members could see Tom Kennedy Jansen AKA Ratzilla up close and personal in Sweden of all places........[8D][attachment=ratzilla.jpg]


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 29, 2014)

Sure does look like he is having fun! Man I miss my old computer with photoshop! And yeah, I find myself not coming here as much.  It's part a time/energy thing on my part, but I still have a hard time with this new format.  Seems that I end up half way through a post before I realize I read it some time in the past.  And with this slow computer, I usually do not enlarge the thumbnails.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 29, 2014)

I here you ,the only way people will return to the site actively is by posting as much as we can. This is a great humorous post I hope Tom will see ....I have a couple of sites he and I were going to explore this year( he lives only 4 miles away ), once the weather turned warm,i'll have to try and get a hold of him.


----------



## 2find4me (Mar 29, 2014)

LOL, wonder if Ratzilla has read it yet?


----------

